# Sony SVR-2000 Modem Problem



## debiero (Oct 1, 2003)

I have an old Sony SVR-2000 and it won't call out anymore. It keeps saying "No dial tone" so my guide is running out. I've checked the phone line and it has dial tone. I think the modem is out. Does anyone know what I need to do to fix the problem? Can I use an external modem?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

You can use an external modem:
Weaknees:
http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-modem-fix.php

Or you can install a networking card:
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/accessory_nomodel.cfm?SID=1&Product_ID=86
http://www.9thtee.com/turbonet.htm

I recently installed a TurboNET card (linked above) in a Phillips S1 and it was a very simple install and worked amazingly well. This would definitely be my suggestion to you.


----------

